# Endurance Riding Australia - Blog



## AussieMindyMoo (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello 

I am really enjoying reading you threads. I am surprised at quite a few differences to endurance in australia, its very interesting. 

I thought I would share my blog with you all. I hope that's ok by Admin ... its not something I am making money off I just started it to hopefully inspire people in australia to have a go  And I thought since reading about Endurance there someone may enjoy reading about what its like here. 

To Complete is to Win - Home

Cheers,
Mindy


----------

